# Bible for Faller Collectors?



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Wondering if there is a complete guide to Faller HO cars like Bobs book is to Aurora?

Also interested in any other resources. Websites? Any good sources to buy other than Ebay?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not sure how in depth it goes into Faller, but Bob Beers was selling this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-slot...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I imagine he still has some!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Brian,

there is a collectors bible but it's only in german...
"Das Grosse AMS Buch" from Ralf Hick & Jürgen Müller.
Hard to get these times... even here.

regards
Ebi


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Howard Johansen's "HO Slot Car and Accessories Value Guide" version #4(pub. 1997) has an extensive list of Faller cars and cross references similar Aurora cars. No pictures, though he lists part numbers, colors, body type descriptions and 1997 values.


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

Hello,
I live in France and I collect Faller cars (as well as all the other brands of HO cars...). Everytime I go to the Slotmania show in Stuttgart, Germany, I bring back a few of those neat little cars, but I never found a good "bible" on those cars. 
I use a few sites as resources. I will copy the links in my next post, because apparently I have not made enough posts on this site to be allowed to post URLs yet.


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

Dummy post to get to a post # of 5, allowing me to post URLs. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ajep50 (May 19, 2007)

Finally, here's the list of my favorite websites on Faller cars.
They are well documented with ref #, chassis descriptions, colors, pictures, etc.:
http://faller-ams.se/bilareng.html
http://www.everyoneweb.com/falleramsautos/
http://casy-place.nl/faller-ams/indexgb.htm


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, just getting back to this post now. How's that for slow...

Anyway thanks for the links Ajep.


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

Sadly all 3 links are rotted


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Some time if you shorten them back to the home page you can move forward again to the new page url 



Faller AMS Club Sweden





Home - Casy place


----------

